# Air Gun Choice



## Hog_Killer (Mar 26, 2008)

I am wanting to buy a new air rifle and dont want to go over $300 i am thinking bout the Beretta CX-4 Storm i want to do a little rabbit hunting and just shooting stuff with friends after i get that i am thinking bout getting the DROZD BB Gun Air Pistol - up to Six Rd Bursts! tell me what you think I found them at http://www.airgundepot.com thanks for the help :sniper:


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

For that money, check out the Benjamin Discovery PCP. 
http://www.pyramydair.com/p/benjamin-di ... ifle.shtml
The base price is $239. You do need some way to charge it. Fortunately, it is a dual fuel gun and Pyramyd (and probably Air Gun Depot) have precharged CO2 - the canisters, not the powerlets. Or you could get the pump.
The video at the link is worth watching. 
For hunting - 900fps in the .22 cal version is the way to go.
Pete


----------



## Beeman17 (Jun 17, 2008)

It's 600 fps with .177, the other is 900 fps with .22, so I think the one you want might not even be able to go through a rabbit's head, my pellet gun is only 500 fps and it's barely kills squirells so i'd say go with the .22, it's also way more accurate.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

i just got one it shoots bbs and pellets. bbs at 625 fps and pellets 600 fps. its pretty sweet!


----------

